# Does C-Squat still exist?



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Name in the title pretty much explains my question, im just curious if its still around because i heard that it had been detained.


----------



## katbastard (Aug 16, 2011)

its stil there and shity as ever, scott bought the place for 1 dollor


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

wouldnt surprize me that its gotten more shitty. and i do remember hearing about it being bought for 1 dollar which just seems crazy to me. i would just hope that scott can invest in ceiling joists or something to atleast make it somewhat safe


----------



## katbastard (Aug 16, 2011)

last time i was there the place was coming together well, the deal with buying it for 1 buck was they had to get it to code.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

well thats good to know and yea that is true


----------



## robbaked (Aug 28, 2011)

Still there. Still gay.


----------



## bani (Sep 10, 2011)

idiot.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Sep 12, 2011)

the site is here for questions. go be an asshole somewhere else


----------



## 40 Hands (Sep 25, 2011)

I heard it wasnt open to the general public anymore.


----------

